# Festive newds - ho ho HO!



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Merry Christmas everybody!  Fap and shlick and post away!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Let me get things started:




This prep work is in aid of Busty's xmas party tonight.  Here's hoping someone has a curler fetish..


----------



## Pillthrill

Wow...that is one sad looking tree there. I think it needs some work. I'm sure you will look great. Post some pics after you take them out huh?


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Will do!  :D

Oh, and the tree has lights in it.  It looks much, much better when it's turned on at night.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I have a new found appreciation of curlers.

I'll play....


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Happy beery festivus!  I love that series, PI.


----------



## lollerskater

Fake trees for the fucking win.

That's one lucky bow.


----------



## indicameds

Both of you all are lookin beautiful. Happy holidays..


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

lookin sexy girls   :D


----------



## Cee Hawkins

Yeah lookin good girls. I'm going to reveal myself for the first and last time on here during this Festivus Celebration with a picture(s) as well. I am a male though. Although it is tempting to do so in the buff, I'll probably do it in another thread though and wear some clothes.

This is a good way to get the holiday spirit going for sure though.


----------



## Newbierock

What do you think everyone would do if I posted a pic of myself in the buff?

I Would but don't fancy scaring half of bluelight away.


----------



## Sega420

depends if ur a guy or not. if so, id probably run if it was a raging boner. 

if its tasteful then all is good. 

either way is good with a female though lol. 

and lovely pics ladies. 



Perpetual indulgence- ur pic reminds me of a song called titties n beer  

and C.O.T.B, lovely breasts, its a shame the tree isnt "turned on", i certainly am! 



id post a nude (tasteful) but id like to know what you ladies would want to see though. 
i shave everything bar a lil landing strip type triangle/arrow above mr johnson lol

however much or lil is wanted for viewing, im fine with it


----------



## MazDan

tasteful is always good.


----------



## lollerskater

Nude dude shots are fine so long as you use NSFW tags so it's not like click-the-thread-and-POW-cock!


----------



## Sega420

dude im not gonna just have a pic of my cock


thats mean 


itd b tasteful and not necessarily full nude. depends what the LADIES want. 
but since ive got in this thread its just been dudes replying to me :/


----------



## lollerskater

Erm, I'm not a dude.


----------



## Sega420

apologies i did not know


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Sega420 said:


> dude im not gonna just have a pic of my cock...b tasteful and not necessarily full nude. depends what the LADIES want.


I like your holiday spirit!
Let the photos begin....please contribute.


----------



## Sega420

my blackberry is a piece of shit. 
this may take a while to figure how to upload from it


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Come on guys, this can't be a thread full of talk!  I want to see photos STAT!  And Sega - hurry it up dude, of course we want to see what you have to offer this fine merry season!  Just make it a little Christmassy and you're good.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Well COTB I'll keep it going with my seasonal bits.
Jesus would not like a nudie thread to die.

Not showering on a Sunday snow day is sexy.  Do you like my pj's? I did my hair for you.










Kiss this under the mistletoe!


----------



## CollegeoftheUnseen

^Where can I get one of these wreaths?


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

more noodz = guuuud


----------



## watsons torment




----------



## Sega420

ladies, not long til i contribute, just need to accquire a santa hat


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I'll wait


----------



## Pillthrill

Someone should get in a little red and white teddy. Lol not me though. 






I really liked this one I saw at the store the other day.


----------



## oohcow

^ IS that you? pillthrill?

I think I know you....


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

She looks way different in other pics so i dunno...son i am confuse


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

It is NOT her.  She said so.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

I hereby request festive fluffers newds!  Actually, I wonder if the regular nudie thread contributors know of this threads existence?  It's a pretty quiet nude-party in here.


----------



## Pillthrill

haha they see boobs....not words....

^2nd


----------



## lostNfound

Pillthrill said:


> Someone should get in a little red and white teddy. Lol not me though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really liked this one I saw at the store the other day.





I just wanna know what store you're shopping at. I would like to buy one of these.


----------



## geometricide

tis the season?












*NSFW*:


----------



## That-Strange-Guy

tis the season indeed  i wish guys looked that good in christmas junk or i would post a holiday pose


----------



## chrissie

from an SO photo competition, but tis the season for xsiemas lights 






i guess this counts as my first nudie thread post


----------



## lollerskater

Dayum.


----------



## That-Strange-Guy

chrissie said:


> from an SO photo competition, but tis the season for xsiemas lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i guess this counts as my first nudie thread post



Im not trying to be sexual about this or anything because i do have a girlfriend which i love to death but i really like this photo. the way the light meets the shadow looks enchanting and hypnotic. 

Very artistic


----------



## Thou

*I dream of you every night. *



chrissie said:


> from an SO photo competition, but tis the season for xsiemas lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i guess this counts as my first nudie thread post


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

chrissie said:


>


how sweet it is!


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Yesss!  So glad I created this thread.  _So glad_.  Instant pay-off.  :D


----------



## PepperSocks

Geometricide; you are so pretty.  I love your small boobies


----------



## chrissie

thanks everyone!


----------



## BoSoxMole

This camera isn't that good, but it's all I have to use at the moment. 

X-Mas Nudies


*NSFW*:


----------



## poopie

lights are definitely not a new thing when it comes to nude pics (thank you glitterbizket), but thank god we have some new contributors.

and *xsie*- let it not be the last!


----------



## EbowTheLetter

poopie said:


> lights are definitely not a new thing when it comes to nude pics (thank you glitterbizket), but thank god we have some new contributors.



you should make some sort of entry! :D


----------



## GreenEyedGirrrL

*xsie*- *gasp*


----------



## junglejuice

chrissie said:


> from an SO photo competition, but tis the season for xsiemas lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i guess this counts as my first nudie thread post



Omg 

god bless us, every one!


----------



## tathra

chrissie said:


> [IMG]http://junglefaerie.com/upload/bluelight/competitions/bluelight.jpg[/IMG]



wow.  merry xsiemas indeed.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Festive enough!! So gorgeous  

*chrissie* that is one of the my favouritest photos EVER on BL


----------



## Roger&Me

immunetogravity said:


> Lol, I know it's not really festive. I tried though!!



LOL, the pic looks like a sexy rasta flag. :D


----------



## Delsyd

^i was thinking the same thing


----------



## chrissie

any new years n00dz?  :D


----------



## L2R

i think chrissie just proved the existence of god


----------



## tambourine-man

That-Strange-Guy said:


> Im not trying to be sexual about this or anything because i do have a girlfriend which i love to death but i really like this photo. the way the light meets the shadow looks enchanting and hypnotic.
> 
> Very artistic


Yeah, I like the way the light bounces off her arse as well.


----------



## New

bump this shit and get festive.

I might do a little something or other. Later.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

*NSFW*:


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> Merry Christmas everybody!  Fap and shlick and post away!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get things started:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This prep work is in aid of Busty's xmas party tonight.  Here's hoping someone has a curler fetish..


Stupid Image Shack.  Here are some more shots from last year - I'll work on taking some new ones ASAP.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

/Blows cobwebs off thread

I have come bearing a Festive _almost_newd!  Praise Jebus.





Red = festive, roight?  

I want to see more festive skin people!  Get into the spirit.  Drink some eggnog or whatever else you crazy Winter-Christmas people do.


----------



## Keaton

L2R said:


> i think chrissie just proved the existence of god



Yes. I made that picture my wallpaper


----------



## Samadhi

chrissie said:


> from an SO photo competition, but tis the season for xsiemas lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i guess this counts as my first nudie thread post



Sweet mary, joseph and baby jeesus you are amazing, Chrissie


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ I KNOW!! I absolutely LOVE that photo chrissie!  

This is the only newd I have in which I'm wearing red:


----------



## avrolling

chrissie said:


> from an SO photo competition, but tis the season for xsiemas lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i guess this counts as my first nudie thread post




Wow you are gorgeous! And that is some great Photography too!


----------



## chrissie

thanks everyone

and hooray for this thread being resurrected!


----------



## Queens

haha nice  

 cotb, chrissie and neophy7e

5 star


----------



## Pharcyde

colorful mang


----------



## Max Power

whoa, this forum is making me dizzy but the nudes are turning me on.

wtfbrain


----------



## Keaton

n3ophy7e said:


> ^^ i know!! I absolutely love that photo chrissie!
> 
> this is the only newd i have in which i'm wearing red:




I'm diggin the dominatrix boots,
The blonde hair,
N3o, you're gorgeous.


----------



## FreeThePod

NationOfThizzlam said:


> N3o, you're gorgeous.



true story, never knew you were so cute n3o.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

n3o is hawt
id hit it
all day


----------



## cobblepots

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> /Blows cobwebs off thread
> 
> I have come bearing a Festive _almost_newd!  Praise Jebus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red = festive, roight?
> 
> I want to see more festive skin people!  Get into the spirit.  Drink some eggnog or whatever else you crazy Winter-Christmas people do.



Looking lovely and Most Festive there CotB.   Hope you bring some more festive photos while the season is with us.


----------



## cobblepots

n3ophy7e said:


> ^^ I KNOW!! I absolutely LOVE that photo chrissie!
> 
> This is the only newd I have in which I'm wearing red:



Have to add that you are looking very Festive and lovely here too Miss n3ophy7e.  Hope you can add to the Festive pictures before the end of the holidays.


----------



## LSDMDMA&AMP

yep
one phrase to sum up neo
DO WANT


----------



## Swerlz

chrissie said:


> from an SO photo competition, but tis the season for xsiemas lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i guess this counts as my first nudie thread post



goddamn xsie

you have an amazing butt %)


----------



## ThaiDie4

Xsie, COTB, and Neo.... wowza!!  Beautiful, and very festive 

I bought a new set of bra and panties in the spirit of Christmas... :D


----------



## Keaton

ThaiDie4 said:


> Xsie, COTB, and Neo.... wowza!!  Beautiful, and very festive
> 
> I bought a new set of bra and panties in the spirit of Christmas... :D




hold on...lemme get my sunglasses%)
excellent 
this thread is making red my new favorite color


----------



## n3ophy7e

NationOfThizzlam said:


> I'm diggin the dominatrix boots,
> The blonde hair,
> N3o, you're gorgeous.





			
				LSDMDMA&9102417 said:
			
		

> yep
> one phrase to sum up neo
> DO WANT



Awww thanks guys!!! *blush*  


ThaiDie, oh my god you are amazing! I LOVE your new festive panties  
P.S I think your bum is my favourite BL bum %)


----------



## PepperSocks

Holy smokes nice additions to this year's thread 

I haven't seen a neo bum in ages, ahhh, satiated


----------



## axl blaze

1-2-3-4 fuck the cops


----------



## fizzle

Apparently you have left everyone speechless with those good looks of yours


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

indeed
I like the dirty sanchez look...which is what we call my husband when he sports the same facial hair


----------



## GenericMind

Damn ThaiDie!


----------



## EbowTheLetter

ThaiDie4 said:


> COTB, and Neo.... wowza!!  Beautiful, and very festive
> 
> I bought a new set of bra and panties in the spirit of Christmas... :D



Very nice, TD.  Glad I decided to stop over here!


----------



## Keaton

So, I definitely had to go through and save these shots.
fantstic everyone :]


----------

